# Questions About Cannabutter



## akuhn235 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I'm thinking about making my first batch of cannabutter, but i'm kind of confused on the best way to do it.

1) I'm aware that the THCA needs to turn into THC (decarboxylation). THC is the psychadelic form that we like while THCA is the plants natural form. THCA is converted to THC when we smoke it because of the fire in our doobies or the flame from our lighters. I've yet to try this process of decarboxylation, but I have read that it can be done by various amounts of time (say thirty minutes, or an hour) in an oven at various temperatures (say 200-350 degrees F). The reason I say various times and temperatures is because of all the different opinions on the internet. I posted a link at the bottom of this to read a good article about decarboxylation and it has me pretty convinced that low and slow is the way to decarboxylate your buds. Simply place them on a cookie sheet and pop in the over for 60 minutes at 240 degrees F.

2) So on to my questions about cooking with cannabis. Does anyone have any good recipes for making cannabutter with decarb'd weed? Also, is it necessary to decarb weed when making cannabutter or does the decarb process happen when heating the butter and weed mixture to a low simmer?

3) After I've decarb'd my bud, can I eat it and become just as high as smoking it? I kind of like the taste of bud, and I would love to be able to just munch a few nugs after a decarb' and let the two little black babies inside my chest take a breather  

4) Does this decarb stuff really work? Does anyone have any inputs on this method of 240 degrees F for an hour?

5) I've read so many different ways to cook cannabutter, which one is popular around here?

6) Does baking brownies at say 350 degrees F degrade THC when it is being cooked in the butter in an over? Is there anyway to avoid this? Maybe longer bake times and lower temperatures?

lemme know what you guys think! thanks !



Decarboxylation article: http://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/decarboxylating-cannabis-turning-thca-into-thc/


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Feb 3, 2013)

i don't decarb...
i use a slow cooker 
like 4 zips of trim and 2 lbs of butter and a little water..
i cook for 14 hours..


----------



## technical dan (Feb 3, 2013)

2. Yep decarb happens while it simmers. 
3. It will not work very well thc has a rather low bio-avaliability in the human digestive system to fix this we bond the thc to lipids (fats or alcohol). Our stomachs know exactly what to do with fats and so the thc bonded with those fats gets to go along for the ride.

I do butter in a crock pot low n slow.


----------



## akuhn235 (Feb 3, 2013)

technical dan said:


> 2. Yep decarb happens while it simmers.
> 3. It will not work very well thc has a rather low bio-avaliability in the human digestive system to fix this we bond the thc to lipids (fats or alcohol). Our stomachs know exactly what to do with fats and so the thc bonded with those fats gets to go along for the ride.
> 
> I do butter in a crock pot low n slow.


ahh that makes sense! thanks for the reply. Do you take your time and check the temperature of the crock pot or just keep it on simmer?


----------



## Aarbron (Feb 5, 2013)

guys i have a problem with cannabutter too.i mixed the 2/3 of a brick-looking piece of butter with 20-25 g of weed.the first night (when the butter was separated from the water in the fridge) i spreaded some cannabutter on a cracker,then added some honey and ate it.i tripped balls for 5 hours and i couldnt move.that was 3 nights ago.the next day until today is a disaster.i eat many crackers full of cannabutter and it just doesnt work anymore.zero effect.what do you guys think? (i still have some cannabutter.)


----------



## technical dan (Feb 6, 2013)

akuhn235 said:


> ahh that makes sense! thanks for the reply. Do you take your time and check the temperature of the crock pot or just keep it on simmer?


no i dont I just put it on low an sit there for a day an I stir when I go by it.

akuhn I have no idea.


----------



## Brother Sweetleaf (Feb 14, 2013)

akuhn235 said:


> 1) I'm aware that the THCA needs to turn into THC (decarboxylation)... I posted a link at the bottom of this to read a good article about decarboxylation... 60 minutes at 240 degrees F.
> 
> 2) Does anyone have any good recipes for making cannabutter with decarb'd weed? Also, is it necessary to decarb weed when making cannabutter or does the decarb process happen when heating the butter and weed mixture to a low simmer?
> 
> ...


First of all-- AWESOME post. I hope this thread picks-up a bit with great information. I've been searching for answers for a few weeks myself, picked-up a bit of good advice, but still there is much to be learned. I like your questions & the way you presented them. As you find answers (here or elsewhere), please update this thread.

1.) That article you provide a link to is awesome. Again, I've been looking for info regarding decarbing, what happens when cooking, if & how the fats might protect the cannabanoids from higher "brownie-cooking" temperatures, etc... And that article provides a wealth of info for those interested. Thanks!

2.) Tons of great recipes in the forums... Look up the recipes of BadKittySmiles (or MadKat)... You just won't believe it. She answers your second question: Yes, it would be substantially advantageous to decarb your weed before making butter.

3.) Eating bud & smoking bud produce different types of highs, and eating bud affects different people in different ways moreso than smoking it does... Generally, you may need to eat more than you would have to smoke (but decarbing helps with this), but the high is a lot more potent. For many people, eating herb can create more of a "bodily" high than the obvious "cerebral" high you'd get if you were to smoke a bowl to your face... But again, it really does vary from person to person... I'm naturally high energy, so edibles take the edge off and get me really wonderfully chill, but that's it... I've seen my fellow chronic smokers eat HALF of my dose of the same edibles and get retarded, so it really does depend on a few different factors... Another factor is eating an edible on a somewhat empty stomach often can be more potent an experience than if you eat your dose on a full belly.

4.) I was doing my decarbing for 20 minutes at 200 degrees, but-- again-- I'm still learning & experimenting. I use discretion when reading the advice & suggestions of so-called "experts" online, but after reading the article you've provided a link to (as well as all the follow-up comments by the author of the article), I tend to trust that guy's word... At least to start from in our own experimentation. However, I must say that we don't even know how legitimate this guy's info is... In that Wikipedia says that "_The aromatic terpenoids begin to vaporize at 126°C, but the more bio-active cannabidiol (CBD), Cannabinol (CBN), and delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) do not vaporize until near their respective flash points:__CBD 206.3°C (403.3°F), CBN 212.7°C (414.9°F), THC 149.3°C (300.7°F)_"... Now compare that with his suggestion that "_there should be little if any inadvertent vaporization of plant compounds that might produce medicinal benefits (by)... staying under 246.2° Fahrenheit_." One says exactly 300.7F_°_, the other says 246.2_°_F. My point is not to suggest that one or the either is true or false; simply to show that there are obvious differences in the "opinions" of what should be scientific, measurable, statistical fact.
Remember... 67.3% of all statistics are made-up on the spot. 

5.) Again, read-up on BadKittySmiles's recipes. Lots of people seems to rave about some easy-to-make Fire-Crackers.

6.) Lower temps at longer times seems like an effective solution... One I've tried... Also, lately I've been using MadKat's recipe to make Chocolate-Covered Peanut Butter-Filled Canna Bombs, which require no further cooking once the canna-butter is prepared. Soooooooooo good. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Dblacey56 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ok long story short made butter. Came out weak. If I double what I eat will it be more potent to me ? Cause got little out of it just not enough?


----------

